# Changing draw length/poundage



## JWHunter (Oct 19, 2007)

I have an old Browning compound bow I'd like to make some adjustments to but have no idea how to go about it. It states on the label the bow can be set to 29"-30" with 60-70lbs, or at 28"-29" with 50-60 lbs. I would like it to be at 28" with 60 lbs draw. It appears the poundage can be adjusted with an allen wrench but I can't figure how to change the draw length. Is this something I have to take it in to have done or is it simple enough I can do it by myself? All help is appreciated.


----------



## muliefever (Jul 2, 2007)

they best thing to do would be to go to your local bow shop and have them help you.. And ask them to explain to you a little about how your bow works. That's what I would do..


----------



## JWHunter (Oct 19, 2007)

muliefever said:


> they best thing to do would be to go to your local bow shop and have them help you.. And ask them to explain to you a little about how your bow works. That's what I would do..


I don't have a lot of disposable income, any ballpark figures on what that might cost?


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

JWHunter said:


> I don't have a lot of disposable income, any ballpark figures on what that might cost?


Lookup/contact M-S.com member "Ninja", Ken (Ninja) owns K-D's Sports and is a M-S.com site sponser as well. If anyone can hook you up he can!


----------



## JWHunter (Oct 19, 2007)

Burksee said:


> Lookup/contact M-S.com member "Ninja", Ken (Ninja) owns K-D's Sports and is a M-S.com site sponser as well. If anyone can hook you up he can!


Already sent him a PM and awaiting a response. I'd like to go and check out his store but I'm like 45 mins away.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Any idea of how old and what model? Normallty in order to change from 60-70#'s to 50-60#'s you need to swap out limbs. Not sure if that's the case with your bow so if you can give us a little more details we may be able to give you some better answers. Needless to say, either way you can get to 60#'s. Just might not be able to get to 28".


----------



## JWHunter (Oct 19, 2007)

Michihunter said:


> Any idea of how old and what model? Normallty in order to change from 60-70#'s to 50-60#'s you need to swap out limbs. Not sure if that's the case with your bow so if you can give us a little more details we may be able to give you some better answers. Needless to say, either way you can get to 60#'s. Just might not be able to get to 28".


It's a Deluxe Nomad II. I called Browning Archery and gave them the serial #, the lady told me it was too old and wasn't in her system. She also told me if the cams needed to be switched I wouldn't be able to find them. The poundage seems like it would be easy enough to change with an allen wrench, but my main concern is the draw length. I'm taking it in to a guy at work tomorrow to see what he thinks, then I'll probably take it to a shop.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

JWHunter said:


> I'd like to go and check out his store but I'm like 45 mins away.


Its worth the drive. I drove about 1 1/4 hour (one way) to get my Ice Armour suit from him. Even with the diesel I burned, the price and service was WAY better than anything closer to me! I'm just looking for a reason to go back :evil:.

J-


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

JWHunter said:


> It's a Deluxe Nomad II. I called Browning Archery and gave them the serial #, the lady told me it was too old and wasn't in her system. She also told me if the cams needed to be switched I wouldn't be able to find them. The poundage seems like it would be easy enough to change with an allen wrench, but my main concern is the draw length. I'm taking it in to a guy at work tomorrow to see what he thinks, then I'll probably take it to a shop.


If you like the bow that much, it can always be "short strung" to lose that extra inch. I wouldn't recommend any shorter than an inch but it is certainly doable. Keep in mind though that with a bow that old, you'd be putting an added pressure on the limbs which may cause failure prematurely. Save your pennies and look through the classifieds here, eBay and archerytalk.com. You'd be surprised at how cheap you can get a quality used bow.


----------



## D-BEAVER (Jan 8, 2008)

Your bow should be equipped with rotating draw length modules on the power side of the eccentrics (right side for a RH bow).

Browning typically has theirs backwards compared to the rest of the insustry (A would be the longest, while each step above that would be an inch lower).

In most cases you can simply remove the two allen screw securing this module and rotate it to the desired position then resecure it with the provided screws. It should be fairlystraigt-forward.

If you're not comfortable with this, I too, would recommend visiting your nearest pro shop. An adjustment of this variety should only set you back $5-$10, depending upon the shop you visit.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

D-BEAVER said:


> Your bow should be equipped with rotating draw length modules on the power side of the eccentrics (right side for a RH bow).
> 
> Browning typically has theirs backwards compared to the rest of the insustry (A would be the longest, while each step above that would be an inch lower).
> 
> ...


Although I could be wrong, I believe the Nomad was a wheeled bow and the adjustments were made by puttiing the string in the different slots on the wheels.


----------



## D-BEAVER (Jan 8, 2008)

I can't remember the last time I've seen a Browning bow old enough to have that type of arrangement, although it is a definate possibility. If that is the case, you'll definately need to have access to a bow-press to make the adjustments you need.


----------



## JWHunter (Oct 19, 2007)

Me and the guy at work took a closer look at it and noticed there's two seperate holes in the wheels to slide the pin through. I guess he's got his own bow press so he took it back to his house to switch the position. 

Because the serial # wasn't in Browning's system the lady couldn't tell me anything specific about the bow, but she did say it was made from 73'-82' then again from 90'-92'. I hoping since it's a Nomad II the "II" signifies the second generation from 90'-92'. Either way, she's 16 at best. Still looks real nice though.


----------



## D-BEAVER (Jan 8, 2008)

With that type of draw length adjustment I'm willing to wager that it's the first generation bow. I don't believe any manufacturers were doing this into the 90's. It sounds like it must be in very good condition for its age... Good for you. Enjoy.


----------



## JWHunter (Oct 19, 2007)

D-BEAVER said:


> It sounds like it must be in very good condition for its age... .


No kidding. There's hardly a mark on it. All I know about it is that it was packed up in my uncle's basement for at least a decade. Maybe I'll try and get some pictures up.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

JWHunter said:


> No kidding. There's hardly a mark on it. All I know about it is that it was packed up in my uncle's basement for at least a decade. Maybe I'll try and get some pictures up.


Definitely get some pics on here!! Looking forward to your report on how things worked out for ya.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

JWHunter said:


> I hoping since it's a Nomad II the "II" signifies the second generation from 90'-92'. Either way, she's 16 at best. Still looks real nice though.


I can't help you with your question but I did want to say that a Nomad II is what I shoot and if it's in as good a shape as you say it is, it's a sweet bow. My only suggestion would be to have a trained professional to look over the bow and limbs for any sign of splitting/cracking before you get too involved in making your adjustments.


----------

